# Look out for this lady



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Sue Marston appears to be out to eliminate or put the heat on any Schutzhund clubs, LE K9 units and anybody else she can get people riled up about.

http://www.stoplynching.com/index.html

A sample:



It seems that Schutzhund (utilized by police and military) is synonymous with hanging, helicoptering, slamming and kicking, but it is not only members of the police and military who do these things.

An obedience trainer bragged to me about stringing up dogs back in the days when dog lynchers felt more free to brag.

In the early 1990's a couple of friends and I visited the old rescue kennel for Save The Animals Fund in Glendale. Across the street there was a dog training academy. The woman who ran the rescue kennel told us about dogs being hanged from fences at the academy.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I would like the opportunity to ask her if she is a prostitute. I'm sure she would deny such an accusation. When asked why I would make such a statement I would respond; You've got the equipment to do it. 

I really get tired of being painted with the same brush. Yes, there may be the occasional officer that uses abusive techniques. That doesn't mean we all do. I'm really old school and we didn't do it then, and I don't do it now. I've already had one bout with PETA, so this moron can take her best shot if she'd like.

DFrost


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow...  Some people should be lynched.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I actually got investigated by the Oklahoma Veterinary Board years ago because some pooper scooper saw me scruff a vicious cat with one hand and get it's hind legs in the other hand and stretch it out so it could be given a shot of sedative. This little tender heart thought I was "strangling" the poor thing. (She quit the same day). It turned out to be a big joke, but it could have been very bad.

Here kitty kitty, YOU try it, cupcake!



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hPxGmTGarM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hPxGmTGarM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Becky Shilling said:


> I actually got investigated by the Oklahoma Veterinary Board years ago because some pooper scooper saw me scruff a vicious cat with one hand and get it's hind legs in the other hand and stretch it out so it could be given a shot of sedative. This little tender heart thought I was "strangling" the poor thing. (She quit the same day). It turned out to be a big joke, but it could have been very bad.<object width="425" height="344">
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hPxGmTGarM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


Wow, just...wow.

We were taught TO scruff cats that were being less than obedient too, so that's kind of funny, but obnoxious at the same time.

I agree with David, just because you have the equipment to do it, doesn't mean you ARE doing it. Which goes right along with people that have break sticks for their APBT's and being arrested for "dog fighting paraphenalia" what a load of crap. As I've seen with my hubby's APBT, no amount of thumping the ever-loving shit out of her can make her let go, but a break stick can..

I'd chalk it up to another PETAfile tree-hugging pansy.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think it's any coincidence that she uses the word "lynch" either!! No matter what her article says, someone will become enraged just because of the title she uses..."Real men don't lynch".


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I would like the opportunity to ask her if she is a prostitute. I'm sure she would deny such an accusation. When asked why I would make such a statement I would respond; You've got the equipment to do it.
> 
> I really get tired of being painted with the same brush. Yes, there may be the occasional officer that uses abusive techniques. That doesn't mean we all do. I'm really old school and we didn't do it then, and I don't do it now. I've already had one bout with PETA, so this moron can take her best shot if she'd like.
> 
> DFrost


Loved the prostitute analogy David :smile: Spot on!! 

All trainers, sport/police/pet are under attack these days. PETA & H$U$ are certainly to blame for that. Color us all 'painted" or is that tainted?! LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Loved the prostitute analogy David :smile: Spot on!!
> 
> All trainers, sport/police/pet are under attack these days. PETA & H$U$ are certainly to blame for that. Color us all 'painted" or is that tainted?! LOL


Would love to say it's an original, but it isn't. ha ha. 

DFrost


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Would love to say it's an original, but it isn't. ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


I can only imagine the number of situations that you encounter that this analogy would fit ;-)~

And since I've never heard it before it's now a "Frost Original" :smile: Unless of course, it's copyrighted...then you'll have to pay royalties


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I would like the opportunity to ask her if she is a prostitute. I'm sure she would deny such an accusation. When asked why I would make such a statement I would respond; You've got the equipment to do it.
> 
> 
> DFrost


hahahahahahahahaha, David, you sir just made my week!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Fannytastic!!


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

That website has been around for a while and hopefully that nutjob is not getting anyone to listen to her factual 'inaccuracies'.

No doubt that some people abuse dogs and they should rightfully be reported and prosecuted. However, when she extrapolates that to Police K9 training and Schutzhund training she is just making stuff up......


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Wow, just...wow.
> 
> We were taught TO scruff cats that were being less than obedient too, so that's kind of funny, but obnoxious at the same time.
> 
> ...



Hey I love trees but hate PETA... and pansies.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Becky Shilling said:


> I actually got investigated by the Oklahoma Veterinary Board years ago because some pooper scooper saw me scruff a vicious cat with one hand and get it's hind legs in the other hand and stretch it out so it could be given a shot of sedative. <object width="425" height="344">
> 
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1hPxGmTGarM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


some people live sheltered lives
they have no idea what it takes from some of us to keep them safe in their beds at night and make sure they have the ability to stand up and voice their stupid opinions without getting "lynched" themselves

instead of thank you, we get labeled as violent, dangerous and cruel


----------

